
How air quality has improved during the coronavirus crisis - origgm
https://graphics.reuters.com/CLIMATE-CHANGE/CORONAVIRUS-POLLUTION/jznvngjyplm/index.html
======
woofie11
The air is so much nicer outside now. This whole thing has made me into an
environmentalist. We should keep /parts/ of this lock-down forever:

* Those who can should work from home.

* Things should be delivered if possible.

* Air travel should be less common

And the quality time with family....

We do need to work out the economics, but lower consumption would be great as
well, if not for the debt trap.

------
ptrenko
I think thats an efficient way of testing if a country is actually improving
its situations and getting out of the lockdown. Even traffic data could be
useful.

If pollution is still low, the country is not actually back to work yet

~~~
prennert
The financial times is printing regularly graphs of traffic per day in
different cities. If they do it, I am sure sophisticated fonds and investors
are doing this on a bigger scale to understand how well the economies are
recovering.

